# Whitonia leaving Portsmouth Harbour



## bob5111 (May 30, 2010)

Another video showing the 6,200 tonne Bunker Tanker Whitonia operated by John H. Whitaker Tankers Ltd. leaving Portsmouth Harbour for Fawley. Still experimenting so apologies for the sound effects,
regards,
Bob

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOYpZFmilco


----------

